# What to do with Niterider Classic



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

This light was top of the line $300 in the mid nineties, which I think was even before it was called a classic. I can't remember what it was called. Any way it is a 12/20 watt dual beam halogen with big NiCad waterbottle sized battery. Dumb charger, simple click switch to go from 12w to 20w to both to off.

Anyway, the battery is old, the run times and brightness don't come close to modern LED systems, nor does the weight. I just tested it and it lasted almost an hour with both bulbs on, so its usable, but the orangeish light just doesn't seem as bright as it used to be. 

Ideally, it would be cool to swap the halogen bulbs for LED's and use a smaller Li battery. 

I don't think Niterider offers any batteries with the type of connector I have, nor do I think they offer LED replacements for the housing. 

Is it junk?


----------



## deano machineo (Dec 20, 2009)

Yeah that one is a clunker. I have one too. I have rebuilt the pack with new cells several years ago. Niterider does carry some connector adapters and would guess they will make or sell you plugs to make your own. I'd rebuild the pack and keep it around for a buddy who doesn't have a light to ride with.


----------



## JMCCRNA (Dec 2, 2005)

I used to ride it when it wasn't a classic and still do (just last night actually).

Two or three years ago, I bought some batteries from batteryspace.com. I can get a good 3-4 hour burn time on them and it comes with a smart charger for like $70. I used some dead batteries from friends for the connectors and soldered them to new batteries and charger. It works great and was cheap. I am moving to the LED era with something new maybe DIY or magicshine, but I will still keep them for back up and if I want to bring a buddy who doesnt have lights. I was considering trying the MR11 LED conversions.

Let me know what you do, I am curious, but its still a great light when used with a 20w NR helmet and a batteryspace battery, although it is a heavy set up I dont mind the weight.

I also have the night rider digital version I did the same thing to it.

Joe


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't know anything about rebuilding the pack. Can Batteries Plus do that, and would it be worth the price, or would I be better off using that money towards a new light?


----------



## JMCCRNA (Dec 2, 2005)

The pack comes built, its just the connectors that need to be worked.

With magicshine lights being about $90 I dont know if it would be worth it now. When I did mine, there were no cheap LED's, HIDs were all the rage and too expensive. I would probably drop the money on the migicshines since its brighter and lighter.

Joe


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm not an electronic do it yourselfer at all (I'll build you a bike or remodel your bathroom, but keep me away from wires. ) 
I searched on MR11 and found someone who actually did convert an old Niterider dual beam to LED, but I would have no idea where to begin, and considering what you can get for less than $150 these days, it doesn't seem worth messing with. 

It seems like a do it yourself type guy could use this old clunker as a starting point, and end up with a cool light, however.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

JMCCRNA said:


> The pack comes built, its just the connectors that need to be worked.
> 
> With magicshine lights being about $90 I dont know if it would be worth it now. When I did mine, there were no cheap LED's, HIDs were all the rage and too expensive. I would probably drop the money on the migicshines since its brighter and lighter.
> 
> Joe


Yep, that's what I'm thinking. I hate throwing away stuff that looks usable or fixable though. Sometimes that's the best option.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

I took my wife for her first night ride in 13 years last night. I had a magicshine on my bike and she had my old night rider. all I heard the whole ride was your light works so good mine doesn't light up anything, long story short time to order another MS for the wife.
Shelf that puppy


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 26, 2009)

smilinsteve said:


> This light was top of the line $300 in the mid nineties, which I think was even before it was called a classic. I can't remember what it was called. Any way it is a 12/20 watt dual beam halogen with big NiCad waterbottle sized battery. Dumb charger, simple click switch to go from 12w to 20w to both to off.
> 
> Anyway, the battery is old, the run times and brightness don't come close to modern LED systems, nor does the weight. I just tested it and it lasted almost an hour with both bulbs on, so its usable, but the orangeish light just doesn't seem as bright as it used to be.
> 
> ...


It's not junk, any more than a 15 year old car is if it still runs. Newer lights are mostly lighter, as in weight, especially in the battery pack. An old Niterider or even Nightsun head unit is still perfectly good for mountain biking or commuting if you don't mind a 2.5 LB setup.

If you have no use for it, sell it on eBay. Someone will appreciate it. I sold off about 20 old Nightsun heads just a couple of years ago for like $20 each.


----------



## 96m2comp (Oct 12, 2007)

For what you may get for it, just keep it to introduce another rider to night riding. 

I have a couple that I picked up pretty cheap. Usually use one on the bars to have a "just in case" 2nd light to the MS on the helmet. I also get about 1 hour on high for one battery, and just over 1 hour for the other battery on high.

I do have 2 MS lights, but usually loan 1 out since the NR classic isn't helmet friendly. If I was riding by myself, or other who have lights, I would run both MS lights myself. The MS lights are (sorry!) night and day different compared to the NR classic.

Chris


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

96m2comp said:


> For what you may get for it, just keep it to introduce another rider to night riding.
> 
> I have a couple that I picked up pretty cheap. Usually use one on the bars to have a "just in case" 2nd light to the MS on the helmet. I also get about 1 hour on high for one battery, and just over 1 hour for the other battery on high.
> 
> ...


The biggest difference between the MS lights and the NR Classic is that the Classic is capable of lasting over ten years of abuse, the less expensive LED systems more likely than not will not last anywhere near as long as your Classic - NiteRider built lights to last.

If you'd like an LED system that will last and has a lifetime warranty on everything but the battery (which has a one year warranty), I will give you a $100 dollar credit towards a new Strykr 700 lumen (an honest 700 lumens or 52 lux) light system. Regular MSRP is $298.95 plus $5 shipping, so you'd be looking at $198.95 (plus $5 shipping) and you'll have a fully waterproof Mil-Spec light system, that will last for many years.

Contact me at [email protected], that goes for anyone that is looking to trade in their old light system for one the best new generation LED systems on the market.


----------



## drew502 (Feb 12, 2007)

*Uhmmmm???*



If you'd like an LED system that will last and has a lifetime warranty on everything but the battery (which has a one year warranty) said:


> [email protected][/email], that goes for anyone that is looking to trade in their old light system for one the best new generation LED systems on the market.


I have an older Nightrider I'm looking to replace and I contacted Shannon. I heard back from Gail @ Baja; apparently Shannon is in Moab until Wed. This light looks like a dandy. I will post follow-up when I hear from Shannon.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Seems like Shannon is offering a decent deal. 
If you watch the video it is interesting that they say the measured the Stryker at 52 lux (claimed 700 lumen), and the 900 lumen magicshine only measured out at 37 lux. 

I always figured it makes more sense to make a light with multiple small led's instead of one big one, as you have back up in case of a burn out. Comments?


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

The night rider pro looks like it has a similar housing to the old Classic. Do you think the LED bulbs would fit in my classic housing?


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi drew502,

Sorry it took me so long to get back with you, I have indeed been at Moab, in fact I think my right ear is still kinda plugged up with red Utah sand. (seriously) The race went incredibly well, we had no light failures and helped a racer win the Solo Single Speed Class!

If you would like to pick up one of the new Strykr systems drop me a line at [email protected] (or call 760-560-2252 x 105) and we'll get you all set up with a new light. The offer still stands until the end of the month for the $100 trade in deal, we definitely can't do it for long.

I look forward to hearing from you.

Shannon


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Smilinsteve,

The lenses/diodes may fit (kinda) but everything underneath the surface on the LED system is different and built to support the LED technology and the heat that comes with that kind of power. It is very cool how NR stuck with the "Classic" look, I worked for NiteRider for many years and I'm still a fan of their aesthetics. 

Shannon


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

BajaDesignsShannon said:


> Smilinsteve,
> 
> The lenses/diodes may fit (kinda) but everything underneath the surface on the LED system is different and built to support the LED technology and the heat that comes with that kind of power. It is very cool how NR stuck with the "Classic" look, I worked for NiteRider for many years and I'm still a fan of their aesthetics.
> 
> Shannon


Yeah, I'm figuring that out. Plus the fact that niterider doesn't even sell LED replacement bulbs, just the halogen and HID on their website (HIDS at $120 each!)


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

In NiteRider's defense (kinda) they really don't need to sell the LED's (the diodes) unless a rider literally manages to smash the diode(s) with a pointy object they should never need to replace them, I believe NR uses high quality LED's so they should last upwards of 50,000hrs - not too much bulb replacing going there.

HID bulbs/ballasts are insanely expensive at wholesale, that is why the high price tag, HID is no where near as reliable as LED technology when done right. 

You know we do have our $100 trade-in deal going on right now...


----------



## BikingScott (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey Shannon, are you going to ride on Tuesday?
If so, I'd like to try out the BajaDesigns light. Pedal time 6:30pm at
Mission Trails. I"m sure Todd will be there if it doesn't rain.
Scott


----------



## sbaussie (Sep 6, 2010)

Shannon still have the $100 trade in deal going??
mike


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Mike,

We do still have the Trade-Up Program going on. Write me at [email protected] and I'll send you the form.

Shannon


----------

